# heavy thumb setting or light



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

What do you all think about how heavy a thumb release should be? Feel free to elaborate as to your reasons. Thanks.


----------



## shakylx (Nov 21, 2008)

however heavy you feel comfortable with that is why most are adjustable.

why do you ask are you having trouble?


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Opinion*

I prefer to set the pressure around 3-4#'s.
That allows me to pre-load my thumb around the trigger with around 1# of pressure and continue from that point with back tension (push/pull method for me) to set the release off.
It helps to be a little aggresive with your shot process also.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

grey squirrel said:


> I prefer to set the pressure around 3-4#'s.
> That allows me to pre-load my thumb around the trigger with around 1# of pressure and continue from that point with back tension (push/pull method for me) to set the release off.
> It helps to be a little aggresive with your shot process also.
> Hope this helps!


This does help. I read somewhere this afternoon how too light a trigger will make your hand go soft......you feel like if you touch it too heavy it will go off prematurely. This was me in nutshell. So I turned it up and did what you actually have said....putting pressure around the trigger.......and continuing with bt. I feel way more comfortable this way.
Thanks for your time.
Jeff


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Heavy Trigger*



Macker said:


> This does help. I read somewhere this afternoon how too light a trigger will make your hand go soft......you feel like if you touch it too heavy it will go off prematurely. This was me in nutshell. So I turned it up and did what you actually have said....putting pressure around the trigger.......and continuing with bt. I feel way more comfortable this way.
> Thanks for your time.
> Jeff


Jeff, If you want to learn more details about the info Grey Squirrel provided you, take a look at my instructional website www.archerylessonsonline.com

-Adam


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeff, just make sure your thumb contacts the trigger or barrel further back and not on or near the thumb tip. Rap the thumb around the barrel and touch the tip of the thumb on the release body if possible. Then with back tension, you are basically pulling the release body into your thumb, which is in a fixed position and not moving. This takes the sensitivity of the thumb tip out of the equation! God bless, Todd:smile: And PS, take Adam up on his website. It WILL help!!




Macker said:


> This does help. I read somewhere this afternoon how too light a trigger will make your hand go soft......you feel like if you touch it too heavy it will go off prematurely. This was me in nutshell. So I turned it up and did what you actually have said....putting pressure around the trigger.......and continuing with bt. I feel way more comfortable this way.
> Thanks for your time.
> Jeff


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

That website is a wealth of information. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

soonerboy said:


> That website is a wealth of information. Best money I ever spent.


Thanks Soonerboy!! 

-Adam


----------

